# Sexing/ratio questions



## Rythen (Oct 31, 2007)

I found a lone fry in the tank a couple weeks back (I hadn't realized either of my girls were pregnant x.x) and was wondering about how long it'll be before I'll be able to tell the sex?

Also, I currently have 2 females and a male in the tank. (10 gal) They seem to be fine, but I'm not too sure on what kind of ratio I should try and maintain for the future.

Thanks.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rythen:

You did not state the livebearers in question and as such my comments are based on guppies (platies are similar).



Rythen said:


> I found a lone fry in the tank a couple weeks back (I hadn't realized either of my girls were pregnant x.x)


A single fry is possible for a female the first time but is rare.
Do you have any floating plants in your tank which would provide cover for your fry.



Rythen said:


> and was wondering about how long it'll be before I'll be able to tell the sex?


Typically 21 to 28 days depending on water conditions, type of food, feeding protocol, etc.



Rythen said:


> Also, I currently have 2 females and a male in the tank. (10 gal) They seem to be fine, but I'm not too sure on what kind of ratio I should try and maintain for the future.


IMHO 3 females for each male.

An additional Item:
You aware that from one intercourse with a male the female will produce fry from this male for several gestations?

TR


----------

